# Missouri Ozarks Hobby Farm/Horse Property



## eglantine (Jul 28, 2008)

*$189,000.* Here is a link to pictures www.missourihouseforsale.blogspot.com

2400 sq. ft. Ranch with walk-out basement on 13 acres (m/l)

Fully finished basement for use as an apartment

Total of 3 bedrooms/2 full baths

2 Kitchens with appliances

Ceiling fans in every room

Recessed lighting and plenty of windows

Wood, carpet, and tile floors

Master bath has garden tub and separate shower

Central A/C & wood furnace with electric back-up

sewer lagoon
2 Drilled Wells (550' and 225')

3 car Garage (24' x 36') w/ door opener and work benches

Landscaping with outdoor lighting

orchard, greenhouse and vegetable garden

Deck, Balcony & Patio

Large stocked pond, smaller pasture pond

Approximately 1/2 mile from pavement

Water Feature/Fish Pond situated among established flower and herb beds

Horse Barn (28' x 48') w/ loft and alleyway

Large roll-up overhead doors at each end

2 Finished Stalls (10' x 15')

Future Tack Room (10' x 18')

Future Feed Room (10' x 10')

Loft also has two roll-up overhead doors

Water and Electric in Barn

Automatic frostless waterer just outside barn

Water and Electric in Chicken House

Goat barn with electric

13 Acres (m/l) in Shannon County

*Within 15 minutes of the Current and Jacks Fork Rivers*


Location is private. I'd be happy to send more pictures. Email Penny at [email protected] or call 417-372-0855 or 573-226-3676. *All reasonable offers considered.*


----------



## eglantine (Jul 28, 2008)

I've added quite a few more interior pictures to the blog if anyone is interested.


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

Oh gosh, that house is BEAUTIFUL and two kitchens to die for!!! I wish I could afford it , the bedrooms and open room and everything, completely beautiful!!


----------

